# Is Intel Board is the best?



## vasulic (Sep 5, 2005)

My Friend tells that Intel original Mother Board is the most stable and rugged board (forget the cost) than any other Mother boards, if it is not correct, then suggest me a Motherboard which is at par with Intel 915 GAVL board and its current price.


----------



## Aniruddh (Sep 5, 2005)

no doubt dat intel ori board r stable and dey r value for money but der r betta moboz like Asus P5GD1-VM(wid onboard gpu),Asus P5GD1(widout onboard gpu),Asus P5GD1 PRO(widout onboard gpu).


----------



## wise (Sep 6, 2005)

In a way your friend is right. Intel boards are among the most reliable but are quite boring. These boards do not let the user have much flexibility in changing the settings and tweaking. 

Using intel boards is like driving a very durable car with speed limit having a very rigid top. These boards are ideal for the users who don't have much use for tweaking and tinkering with their systems. Who just want to run everything within the specs.

But for an enthusiast who wants to explore the hidden depths of his/her rig and to tweak his/her system to the last drop of juice, Intel boards have very little attraction. Such an enthusiast has to look for bords from top tier manufacturers like ASUS, ABIT, DFI, MSI, GIGABYTE etc.

So decide which of the categories of users you belong to, and the definition of a 'good' board will change accordingly.

Hope it helps.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 6, 2005)

best for non overclockers, the most stable ones out there


----------



## cvvikram (Sep 6, 2005)

Not all people says like that...... i had the Intel 865GBF original mobo...it gave me whole lot of problems in one year....so i hate it.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 6, 2005)

You get an intel board, you don't have to open up your cabinet for the next two years. Better than Asus and all these other jokers..


----------



## royal (Sep 6, 2005)

Reliable but u can't overclock it


----------



## lywyre (Sep 7, 2005)

U want no trouble, then go for Intel mobos. Trouble doesn't mean break downs or crashes, but non standard devices on boards which u may have to hunt for drivers or may encounter compatibility issues.


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Sep 10, 2005)

Intel board good board but lacks tweaking.........


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 10, 2005)

9xx series motherboard from Intel do give u some tweaking options in memory timing


----------



## mohit (Sep 11, 2005)

goobimama said:
			
		

> You get an intel board, you don't have to open up your cabinet for the next two years. Better than Asus and all these other jokers..



i completely agree ... intel is d best for everyone except overclockers.


----------



## sidewinder (Sep 11, 2005)

I can also add a little to this thread.Intel originals generally are very good in linux.Being the industry standerd the chance of ur hardware not being detected in modern linux distro is very less


----------



## Zaysen (Sep 28, 2005)

vasulic said:
			
		

> My Friend tells that Intel original Mother Board is the most stable and rugged board (forget the cost) than any other Mother boards, if it is not correct, then suggest me a Motherboard which is at par with Intel 915 GAVL board and its current price.



Yes! Definitely Intel Boards are the best in terms of stability,ruggedness,quality and long hour's of usage continously for the mature and sober pc user who does not demand much.My First and The Present PC Having a P4 1.70 Ghz CPU On an Intel Genuine Motherboard D845WN using sd ram bought in dec-2001 is still working perfectly.It originally ran windows_me but from jan-2005 after upgrading to windows xp pro with ntfs file format it works much better.

I am continously running Pixel View TV Tuner With XFX Geforce-4 MX 4000 AGP 8X Graphics Card and use my pc to view tv for nearly 15 hours daily for the past 3.5 years and till date not a single hang or problem has been noticed.

I am a strong advocater of intel original motherboards due to very good bios support,driver support and other motherboard software support on the Intel website.For Example when i updated to windows xp pro one present motherboard hardware monitoring software which came originally with the motherboard cd was incompatible with xp and upon checking the intel website a new version of intel active monitor was available and this works flawlessly in my motherboard in windows_xp.

I have assembled many personal computers for friends and relatives as a hobby and in all i have used only intel genuine motherboards like D845GVSR,D865GBF,D875PBZ and these are all working perfectly till date.

So my advise to new pc buyers is to go for only original intel motherboards and not other makes for the reasons outlined above. 

Thanks


----------

